# Do Rabbits need things to chew??



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

My rabbit is started to chew things in his cage he never done this before .. he is a house rabbit gets out all the time but doesnt chew things when out he just sit at the fire like an old hound ....:biggrin5:

So is there anything i can get him to chew on?? will it be his teeth he is 5 months old white mixed rabbit, have noticed its his corner litter tray that getting it...:skep:

Thank advise would be so great....:thumbup:


----------



## RonG (Nov 28, 2008)

I think you will find that the rabbit chews to keep his teeth in good shape, sharp and not too long! The rabbit next door chews my wooden fence regularly


----------



## MelanieW34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep, my bun will gnaw on anything, the metal bars of his run is his favourite, that or the door to my shed 

Ive given him all the lovely bark and carrot shaped wood things, but he prefers the shed!


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Yeah he sometimes chews on his bars on his cage ...

well if hes keeps doing that is a good thing in a way then keeps his teeth down..


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

mineral blocks,apple tree branches,dried corn on the cob(pet shops)


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

Willow sticks


----------



## lizzielewis (Dec 15, 2008)

I've found the sun dried corn on the cob keeps my rabbit busy, as recommended by shortbackandsides. 

Also, you can get large cardboard or hay tubes - depending on the size of your rabbit, they can either use it as a tunnel or a meal!!


----------

